# O.B./Gulf Shores/ Westside meet up



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Driving by today I noticed that the SHRIMP BASKET in Perdio Key has oysters for 25 cents on Tuesday night. They also have something maybe shrimp, AYCE on the same night. 

I have worked over in O.B for 2 years and haven't got to meet many forum members and was wondering who would like to meet up. I'm going no matter what and might be able to talk badazzchef into it also but if enough interrest is involved I will call and let them know to be on the lookout. 

Meet around 6pm as all the other nights?

Let me know if interested. If you show up I will be there for at least an hour or so if no post are made. I will have on a PFF hat. :usaflag


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nobody???

Was hoping for a little company while eating them oysters and knocking a few back. :letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

murph, sounds good but we are having a pirates meeting tonight at the reef (6:30)...stop by there if you want, we're in the back...

on monday nights at fisherman's corner, i shuck sters for $5/doz and they have $.25 hot wings also...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd come if I didn't already have plans. I also work over here in O.B. Where do you work?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/13/2009)*I'd come if I didn't already have plans. I also work over here in O.B. Where do you work?


I worked at LIVE BAIT for about 2 years, Work off-shore now. 

Hey Mike, Flora-Bama sounds good afterwards for me. What time do ya'll finish up? I'll time it out to be there after I finish up at the Basket.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

That sounds like a darn good idea except for the shrimp basket. I dont go there. but i do agree us west side members do need to get together some time and do a little fishin or drinkin or both. :letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

some of us have to work tomorrow murph:toast...meeting should take and hour or so...call me around 8:00 or i'll call you...


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

The Oar house isn't that far for you guys out on the key to drive and its a good halfway point with folks in town. I think some folks met there last Wed. night and had a good time. The new building is awesome. All my buddies that live out at innerarity love to come out to the Oar house since its not that far of a drive.



I agree on the shrimp basket not being the best spot. I don't think their food is that great.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I know folks (LOCALS) look down at the shrimp basket for GOOD FOOD. I'm going STRICTLY for the oysters, Hopefully they have some good ones I will let ya'll know. I just look at a raw oyster as a raw oyster and a bud as a bud. 

Budysr - It's now problem for me to hit the spots in P'cola I live here. Some don't think about it but from Gulf shores to P'cola is an hour drive and atleast a 45 minute or more drive from O.B. Speaking from experience as any of the O.B. folks can tell you, driving on that long streach of road at night is not that safe with all the drunks. I saw some bad wrecks along that road at night while leaving the RESTURANT and coming home. 

I was just hoping to meet some of the O.B. / G.S. folks. 

If anyone decides to show up I will have a blue shirt on and a PFF hat, most likely sitting at the bar IF THEY HAVE ONE. I have never been to the shrimp basket personally.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

We'll look for you Murph. We have a meeting at Chets beginning at 7:30 so we'll leave a little early and maybe have a beer or two with you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Deeplines, you probably know my mother if you worked at live bait. Her name is Lisa Frye, she did a lot of the artwork there and at the Live Bait at the wharf. I'm going out for a buddy's B-day otherwise I'd come.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd be down for a west side meet. Driving to pcola from gulf shores is just too far for me especially if there is alcohol involved.i'd love to meet some fellow PFFers from my area. :letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (1/13/2009)*We'll look for you Murph. We have a meeting at Chets beginning at 7:30 so we'll leave a little early and maybe have a beer or two with you.


I was talking about the one on Perdio Key not the one on Navy Blvd. Don't know if they have the same. 

Tunapopper - Yes I know your mom. I have talked to her on several occassions. She does a great job on merials (sp?)

CJF - I will be there around 6PM. I will have a blue shirt on OR a blue sweat shirt with a NAVY logo on the back. Hope to meet you.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Whoops......:banghead:banghead

Forgot about that one. Same distance either one for me, but I have my first Treasure Hunters meeting tonight. If not for that I would have loved some oysters and beer. Maybe next time.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Treasure hunters meeting? Tell me more!!!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Have fun deeplines. I've already got plans for tonight. and I refuse to support shrimp basket. lets get a bunch of us westsiders togerther for an outing in the near future.:letsdrink


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds good CFJ. I leave next monday and will not be back for 4 weeks. Hope Ya'll get one up by then. 

Leaving out in about 15 minutes.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Gonnamissher (1/13/2009)*Whoops......:banghead:banghead
> 
> Forgot about that one. Same distance either one for me, but I have my first Treasure Hunters meeting tonight. If not for that I would have loved some oysters and beer. Maybe next time.




Not to derail...But I went to that Metal detctor meeting once with a buddy,it was a fine meeting and all but was sort of funny because my friend and I thought it was going to be a dinner aswell(was at CHETS Navy),when we got there we realised we werent going to be eating any mullet and grits that we were starving for and had to wait 2 hours talking about meteorites until we could get to waffel house.I heard its a good club but also heard not to share any secrets with them,we had fun though just never joined.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

> *Deeplines (1/13/2009)*Sounds good CFJ. I leave next monday and will not be back for 4 weeks. Hope Ya'll get one up by then.
> 
> Leaving out in about 15 minutes.




Be safe.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *CJF (1/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (1/13/2009)*Sounds good CFJ. I leave next monday and will not be back for 4 weeks. Hope Ya'll get one up by then.
> ...


Hey, I will not be in the area for a while but HOW ABOUT WOLF BAY??????????????

Yea, its a little drive for anyone in that area but it is pretty much LOCAL. The other would be AFTER HOURS. 

What do you think?


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Wolf Bay burnt to the ground. after hours is cool. just around the corner from my house. theres shit loads of places we can go. pm when you get back. we'll figure it out.:letsdrink


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

> *badazzchef (1/13/2009)*Treasure hunters meeting? Tell me more!!!


Was supposed to be my first Chris, but after reading the phamplet last night to get the start time I found out it is the second MONDAY of the month NOT TUESDAY :banghead:banghead

I got a metal detector for Xmas and the place it was purchased (Coin Shop on 9th and Creighton) gave us literature on this Treasure Hunting club. They meet the 2nd Monday of the month at Chets on Navy. Chets is closed on Monday's so yea there is no food or drink. Then the Saturday after the meeting they have hunts that are either seeded or raw finds. $18 per year membership and they talk about not necessarliy where to go but you show what you have found and there are people there familiar with what things are worth. Apparently they are also involved in community activities such as helping the Police scavange crime scenes for evidence.

Will definately be there on February 9.


----------

